# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Какие книги вы читаете

## Nord

Прошу прощения, если такая тема уже была - не нашел.

Нынче почитываю это:

— Войча! Войча! Иди! Иди к нам!
Войчемир рывком сунул руку за пазуху, где на крепкой бечевке висел его давний оберег — громовой камень, найденный у Ольмень-озера, и крепко сжал его в кулаке. На миг полегчало, голоса отступили, слившись в далекий невнятный хор, но затем все вернулось, и вот в ушах вновь зазвучало:
— Войча! Войча! Иди к нам.
Войчемир затравленно оглянулся, вновь никого не заметил — кроме все того же беззаботного Ужика — и понял, что дело плохо. Тем более и Басаврюк стал вести себя странно. Он уже давно шел подозрительно смирно, а теперь начал дрожать — мелко, как-то обреченно, словно почуял волчью стаю.
— Иди! Иди к нам! — не смолкали голоса, и Бойче стало чудиться, что из всех он узнает один — тот, что уже слышал когда-то, но никак не может вспомнить, когда и где. От этого голоса ему становилось не по себе, но одновременно Войча чувствовал, как по телу разливается странная истома. Его ждали… Его хотели — как не хотели еще никого в мире.
— Войча! Свет мой! Мой сокол! Иди! Иди ко мне…
— Ужик! — заорал Войча дурным голосом, чувствуя, что еще немного — и он бросится прямо в лесную чащобу. — Ужик! Урс, Косматый тебя побери!!
— Ау? — послышался сзади ленивый скучающий голос недотепы.
— Я тебе дам «ау!» — выдохнул Войчемир. — Ты — Ужка — Войче показалось, что он сходит с ума. — Разве ты не слышишь? Зовут!
— Меня? — Ужик даже остановился, прислушиваясь. — Нет, вроде…
— Да не тебя! Меня!
На лице Ужика выразилось нечто, напоминающее удивление.
— Да кому здесь звать-то?
На такой вопрос ответить было нелегко, и Войча умолк. И сразу же нахлынули голоса — еше громче, сильнее. И среди них тот, памятный. Он звучал совсем рядом, почти у самого уха:
— Иди ко мне! Иди ко мне, мой желанный…
— Урс! — завопил Войча, чувствуя, что быть беде. — Ты же чаклун! Помоги! Пропаду!
— Ты?! — Ужик вновь остановился и внезапно хмыкнул: — А! Понял! Зеленый шум!
— Чего? — от неожиданности Войча выронил повод, и Басаврюк испуганно дернулся в сторону.
— Зеленый шум! Голоса повсюду, женщины зовут…
— Да! Да!
Ужик рассмеялся — чуть ли не впервые за все время их путешествия.
— Это ты, друг Войча, в лесу мало жил. Когда долго в лесу ходишь, то начинает всякое мерещиться…
— Да не мерещится мне! — обреченно вздохнул Войчемир. — Слышу… Зовет…
— Значит так… — Ужик на миг задумался. — Зажми нос двумя пальцами и постарайся продуть уши…
— Как?!
— Продуть. Ну, как после ныряния, когда вода в уши попадает.
Войча мог бы, конечно, возразить. И не просто возразить, а доказать этому недотепе-сопляку, что в лесу он бывал часто, иногда по месяцу-два, и никакие голоса ему не чудились, а ныряние тут совершенно ни при чем. Но… Не до спору было Бойче в эту минуту! Он зажал нос двумя пальцами, да так, что больно стало, представил себя на берегу речки, дунул, еще дунул…
— Ну как?
Войча осторожно отпустил свой изрядно покрасневший нос, оглянулся, прислушался — и ничего не услышал. Точнее услышал то, что и должно быть — — далекие голоса птиц, шум ветра в высоких кронах и даже громкое дыхание Басаврюка.
— Не зовут! — закричал он, не помня себя от радости. — Не зовут! Не зовут.
— Ну конечно не зовут! — рассудительно заметил Ужик— — Кому тут звать-то?
Но Войча уже опомнился. То, что не зовут — это хорошо, а терять лицо перед Ужиком не должно.
— И ладно, — заключил он как можно рассудительнее. — Пошли, однако…
Шагая по лесной тропе и с удовольствием прислушиваясь (и с еще большим удовольствием не слыша ничего,, кроме обычного лесного шума), Войча все же ощущал какое-то неудобство. Подумав, он сообразил — надо было все же поблагодарить Ужика за совет. Конечно, невелика хитрость — уши продуть, но помогло же! Однако благодарить за такую безделицу следовало сразу, и Войчемир решил, что обойдется и так.
Вечером, у костра, Войче вновь стало немного не по себе. Поляна попалась как раз такая, какой она, по мнению Войчемира. должна быть в подобном лесу: огромная, окруженная молчаливыми старыми деревьями — естественно, поросшими седым, белесым мхом. В высокой траве не было ни следочка — даже звериного. Вдобавок совсем близко оказалось болото. Войча и рад бы найти другой ночлег, но как назло почти до самой темноты тропа шла по узкому проходу между деревьями-великанами, и другого ночлега отыскать не удалось. Бегло осмотрев подозрительную поляну, Войчемир мог поклясться самим Золотым Соколом, что они с Ужиком первые, кто здесь разводит костер, — во всяком случае, за много лет. Итак, люди, да и звери, здесь не бывают. О прочих Войчемир решил пока не думать, но поневоле вспомнил о загадочной Навьей Поляне. Не туда ли они попали?
Ко всему прочему прибавилось еще одно — Ужик замолчал. Он и раньше не отличался разговорчивостью, а в этот вечер превзошел самого себя. Покачав головой в ответ на очередное предложение не дурить и поесть мяса, на этот раз кабанятины, он вынул из своей котомки все ту же бечевку с крючком и молча направился куда-то в лес. Войча уже не удивился, когда его странный спутник вернулся с парой здоровенных рыбин и в таком же полном молчании принялся печь их на углях. Пару раз Войчемир, которому от всего этого становилось муторно, пытался завести беседу — о дороге, о своем житье-бытье в далеком Ольмине и даже о навах, хотя их-то поминать совсем не следовало. Ужик невозмутимо слушал, а на вопросы лишь молча разводил своими худыми руками, показывая, что сказать ему совершенно нечего. Поев, он завернулся в свой нелепый черный плащ и мгновенно уснул, оставив Войчемира наедине с его невеселыми думами.
Войча обиделся. Он не ждал от недоростка особого вежества, но такое полное равнодушие все же огорчило. Войчемир решил, что делать нечего, и улегся боком к костру, рассчитывая, что дым хотя бы на какое-то время отгонит комарье с близкого болота. Уже засыпая, он не без удивления отметил, что не слышит поганого писка — не иначе в эту ночь болотные комары оказались почему-то заняты в ином месте…
— Войчемир… Войчемир… Мы здесь… Мы здесь…
Странные голоса пришли сразу — вместе с темным забытьем. Сквозь сон Войча слышал знакомый хор. Его звали, его ждали, его желали — и как желали! Причем ждали и желали не просто случайного прохожего, а именно его — храброго альбира Войчемира сына Жихослава. Ждали многие годы, и вот наконец…
— А?! — спросонья рука привычно схватила меч. Войчемир быстро привстал и оглянулся, опасаясь — или надеясь — увидеть рядом что-нибудь скверное, но знакомое — хотя бы чугастра. Того можно и за орехами послать! Но ни лихих станичников, ни косматого гостя на поляне не было. Был все тот же недотепа-Ужик, спавший, свернувшись под своим черным плащом, кони, привязанные у ближайшего дерева, и, конечно, сама поляна. Сейчас, в неверном свете молодой Луны, она казалась еще больше. Деревья у ее края стали словно повыше, трава светилась чистым серебром, а от близкого болота тянулись легкие клочья тумана. Было Красиво и очень тихо.
Спать почему-то расхотелось. Войчемир хлебнул воды из полупустого меха и устроился поудобнее у погасшего костра, размышляя о нелегкой доле Кеева кмета. А еще говорят, что Кеевы альбиры зря хлеб едят! Войча вздохнул и совсем уже собрался на боковую, как вдруг почуял — на поляне что-то не так.
Внешне все было по-прежнему, разве что лунный свет стал ярче и туман — погуще. Но Войча ощутил давнее, привычное чувство опасности. Нет, шалишь! Он поудобнее пристроил меч под правой рукой, саблю — под левой и крепко протер глаза. Спать в такую ночь не следовало…
Туман становился вес гуще, Луна светила все Ярче, а вокруг стояла тишина
— полная, мертвая, поистине навья. И вот Войчемиру стало казаться, что клочья тумана медленно двинулись с места, подступая ближе к костру. Он вновь протер глаза. Нет, почудилось! Войча еле успел перевести дух, как вновь застыл — проклятый туман все-таки двигался. Вернее, туман стоял на месте, но что-то двигалось внугри него — сначала медленно, затем все быстрее, быстрее. Войче начало казаться, что он различает призрачные силуэты…

"Ория", Андрей Валентинов.

----------


## Nabat

Будем надеяться, что никто не читает сейчас "Войну и мир")

----------


## Traumerei

В данный момент знакомлюсь с творчеством Карела Чапека ("Война с саламандрами")

----------


## NEET

В последнее время читаю Патрика Ротфусса и Уильяма Морриса.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

А я просто читаю добрые детские сказки Крапивина, но вряд ли кто то тут его знает

----------


## Анна 7777777

> А я просто читаю добрые детские сказки Крапивина, но вряд ли кто то тут его знает


 Ну почему же, Елена, - для меня, например, Владислав Крапивин - один из любимых писателей еще с детства, а не так давно я обнаружила, что с того времени, как мое детство закончилось, он еще много чего интересного написал. И не просто добрые детские сказки, а замечательные произведения, которые и взрослым не мешало бы почитать. Читала, конечно,  не все, многое интересно все-таки, в первую очередь, - детям, но есть действительно удивительные вещи. Поэтому для меня он - входит в число самых моих любимых авторов, как ни странно (все-таки детский писатель). Пишет он прекрасно. Он мне немного напоминает Рэя Брэдбери, хотя, разумеется, они совсем разные и пишут (Брэдбери писал), казалось бы, о разном, но вот напоминает... ))

----------


## Mai7

а я читаю Wilhelm Tell (автор: Schiller)

----------


## Mai7

То есть закончила уже и начинаю Der Junge im gestreiften Pyjama  (Мальчик в полосатой пижаме) (  John Boyne)

----------


## Nidiah

Питер Уоттс "Водоворот" начала только, немного расстроена. как всегда надеялась, что мне дадут того же, что и раньше, и побольше. раз так нравилось, ничего не надо менять!
давящая темная атмосфераизолированной станции на дне океана с обслуживающей ее командой из психопатов - что в принципе может быть лучше этого??
ладно, посмотрим.

----------


## Анна 7777777

Nidiah, привет. А что тебе вообще подобная "литература" может дать? Ты же умница и можешь читать самые умные книги)), написанные действительно умными людьми.  Не думаю, что ты уже успела их все прочитать. ))

----------


## Nidiah

Э...что дает людям научная фантастика, это отдельная большая тема, мы можем об этом отдельно в личке поговорить, не засоряя эту)
Насчет "действительно умных людей" - Уоттс вообще-то ученый-гидробиолог... всякие технические подробности у него здорово расписаны.

----------


## Анна 7777777

> Э...что дает людям научная фантастика, это отдельная большая тема..... Насчет "действительно умных людей" - Уоттс вообще-то ученый-гидробиолог... всякие технические подробности у него здорово расписаны.


 Я вообще-то знаю, что дает людям научная фантастика, я не против научной фантастики, раньше ее очень любила, да и сейчас могу что-то прочитать, если встретится действительно что-то интересное, но она очень разная, опять же, наверное, нужно выбирать лучшее. А Уоттс в этой книге, в первую очередь, насколько я поняла, не техническими подробностями с читателем делится... Книга то художественная, а не пособие по гидробиологии. 

Я прочитала пару отрывков, хотя уже заранее предчувствовала свое впечатление, и просто высказала свою точку зрения. До технических подробностей гидробиологии я не дошла. ))

А еще в наше время за научную фантастику часто выдают такой жанр, как фэнтэзи, который и литературой то сложно назвать - эрзац фантастики, не только научной, но и вообще. ))

----------


## Nidiah

Я бы и не стала рекомендовать это всем подряд, я сама просто люблю такие вещи, в которых есть сочетание ужасного/болезненного и прекрасного. 
(Мой любимый Silent Hill по такому же принципу "работает").
"Морские звезды" очень на любителя, да и химию с биологией придется вспомнить, и лучше даже чтобы не по школьной программе, а гораздо глубже, иначе читать будет в два раза тяжелее)
Там такое ощущение что автор сначала задумал научпоп, а потом решил что выйдет неплохое худ.произведение. Почему бы и нет.

----------


## BK 201

Генри Торо "Уолден или жизнь в лесу" - на эту книгу молиться можно.

----------


## Heavy

Я ничего не читаю, у меня жуткая депрессия не до книг...

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Ну почему же, Елена, - для меня, например, Владислав Крапивин - один из любимых писателей еще с детства, а не так давно я обнаружила, что с того времени, как мое детство закончилось, он еще много чего интересного написал. И не просто добрые детские сказки, а замечательные произведения, которые и взрослым не мешало бы почитать. Читала, конечно,  не все, многое интересно все-таки, в первую очередь, - детям, но есть действительно удивительные вещи. Поэтому для меня он - входит в число самых моих любимых авторов, как ни странно (все-таки детский писатель). Пишет он прекрасно. Он мне немного напоминает Рэя Брэдбери, хотя, разумеется, они совсем разные и пишут (Брэдбери писал), казалось бы, о разном, но вот напоминает... ))


 неужели я не одна????? урааа))
какие вы читали? я напишу только самые любимые - весь цикл "Летящие сказки", "Рыцарь прозрачного кота", "Мальчик девочку искал", "Стража лопухастых островов", "Оруженосец Кашка", "Журавленок и молнии", "Мушкетер и фея", это только что вспомнила навскидку, на самом деле их намного больше. Без его книг мое детство было бы пресным и унылым. Теперь вот перечитываю и дохну от ностальгии

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Кстати, он сейчас жив и здравствует. Видела его на вручении "Крапивинской премии" (есть такая, да). Огромный толстый дядька с бровями на пол-лица))))) Как то даже не верится, что все эти волшебные страны и моря мог придумать он

----------


## Revsh

*Елена Неизвестно*, навряд ли**Анна7777777*, сможет вскоре вам ответить. Она была под весьма сомнительным предлогом забанена модератором *plaksivaya_tryapka* на неопределённый срок. По крайней мере, в соответствующей теме - "Баны" - модератор не удосужился указать ни сам факт блокировки ее аккаунта, ни причину блокировки, ни срок блокировки - ни ее аккаунта, ни аккаунта *ещё одной участницы форума под ником**Nidiah*.

----------


## Mai7

> *Елена Неизвестно*, навряд ли**Анна7777777*, сможет вскоре вам ответить. Она была под весьма сомнительным предлогом забанена модератором *plaksivaya_tryapka* на неопределённый срок. По крайней мере, в соответствующей теме - "Баны" - модератор не удосужился указать ни сам факт блокировки ее аккаунта, ни причину блокировки, ни срок блокировки - ни ее аккаунта, ни аккаунта *ещё одной участницы форума под ником**Nidiah*.


 


*Анну*, заблокировали на 10 дней. а *Nidiah* навсегда.

----------


## Revsh

> *Анну*, заблокировали за 10 дней. а *Nidiah* навсегда.


 Mai7, а откуда ты это знаешь, ведь в теме "Баны" нет такой информации?

----------


## Mai7

> не написал. я написала.
> 
> он вообще скрывает сам факт и срок бана моего и Анны. и не в первый раз уже


 

Да не, он написал мне вроде бы. ну Анну помню, что на 10 дней.

----------


## Mai7

Только не говори, что Патрону писала :d он уже давно не заходит.

----------


## Mai7

> ты вообще спать иди


 
:dd вот не могу :d

----------


## Mai7

Кстати я думала Слава тебя везде забанил :d

----------


## Mai7

> Ну ты скажешь тоже. Она не может спать )) Она боится пропустить самое интересное, да, Мая?


 
Ага, ага точно.

----------


## Mai7

постой постой. .. мая? 
ты что?
почему сразу не узнала

----------


## Mai7

> Ну вот не знаю, Мая, почему ты меня сразу не узнаешь, я тебя узнала бы сразу - под любым ником )))


 Да?  А как узнала бы?

----------


## Mai7

> Мая, на этом Форуме не одна ты не можешь спать. Есть и еще люди, которые всю ночь не спят, сторожат Форум от нашествия злых врагов и только под утро забываются тревожным сном...


 ну да, вроде бы слава тоже не спит и Aare бывает еще.  а че с того то?

----------


## Римма

недавно прочла Ремарка "Жизнь взаймы", " Искру жизни", "На Западном фронте без перемен"
а ещё "Бойцовский клуб" Чака Паланика
достойные книги

----------


## faq

Нравится Паланик?

----------


## Римма

я только открыла его для себя) да. нестандартное описание, сюжет, образы, напряжение. надо что-нибудь ещё у него прочитать, чтобы сказать с уверенностью. но вообще я люблю острые книги. чтобы цепляло за живое. иначе зачем))

----------


## ФАК

Мопассана читаю. Его новеллы вне времени.

----------


## karnaaval

Сейчас на первом томе воцны и мир. Не знаю почему, но чет захотелось прочитать. А так из последних понравилась книга Стивена Кинга "Под куполом"
Обычным, пригожим осенним днем, город Честерс Миллз, штат Мэн, был внезапно отрезан от остального мира невидимым силовым барьером. Самолеты врезаются в купол и падают, пылая, с небес; жене фермера отрезает силовым полем руку; люди, выехавшие в соседний город по делам, не могут вернуться к своим близким; автомобили взрываются от столкновения с куполом. Никто не понимает, что это за барьер, откуда он взялся и исчезнет ли он.
Дейл Барбара, ветеран конфликта в Ираке, а ныне повар, обнаруживает себя в команде с несколькими отважными жителями — Джулией Шамвей, владелицей городской газеты, помощником врача, женщиной и тремя храбрыми детьми. Против них выступает Большой Джим Ренни — местный политический деятель, который для удержания власти не остановится ни перед чем, даже перед убийством, а также его сын со своим личным «скелетом в шкафу». Но главный их противник — сам Купол. Поскольку времени не просто мало. Время на исходе!

----------


## June

Любителям психологии могу посоветовать книжку калифорнийской Ph.D. Харриет Брейкер “Кто дергает за ваши ниточки, или как не позволить манипулировать собой”. Скачать можно _здесь_.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Прочитал все книги К.Кастанеды 2 раза лет 10 назад, с тех пор считаю, что и читать нечего-только по инерции и для развлечения

----------


## Keffiro

> А я просто читаю добрые детские сказки Крапивина, но вряд ли кто то тут его знает


    Он очень известен, правда, был прочитан не в детстве, не было его книг, а где-то года в 22.
Дырчатая Луна,Самолёт по имени Серёжка, Лето кончится не скоро.
  А вот скажи, что восхищаешься Игорем Можейко, кто вспомнит?

----------


## igipop

ээ

----------


## Omega

если интересно Пол Каланити "когда дыхание растворяется в воздухе".
 автобиография успешного нейрохирурга из смертельным диагнозом. 
без хэппи энда. но эмоции сильные.

----------


## Осень2016

> если интересно Пол Каланити "когда дыхание растворяется в воздухе".
>  автобиография успешного нейрохирурга из смертельным диагнозом. 
> без хэппи энда. но эмоции сильные.


 Спасибо за информацию о хорошей книге и об удивительном человеке - начала читать.

----------


## worm

Читаю техническую литературу, нужную по работе (книжки по программированию), автобиографии известных людей, книги по саморазвитию (издательств МИФ и Альпина).
Худлита читаю очень мало, вообще его не воспринимаю. Считаю что худлит переоценён.

----------


## Печальная рыба-солнце

Читаю сейчас 20000 лье под водой. От книжки хочется кушать, всё о еде да о еде  :Big Grin:

----------


## June

Я несколько раз натыкался на Снобе на статьи журналиста Дарьи Варламовой. Она неплохо пишет на темы психологии и психических расстройств. Коротенько, уделяя минут по десять темам, которые можно изучать годами, так что не для профессионального изучения, конечно. Соответствующего образования, как я понял, не имеет. Соавтор книги “С ума сойти!”. Книгу я не читал, но подозреваю, что она тоже может быть интересной.

----------


## Тальчик

Я недавно прочитала Оно Стивена Кинга. Очень понравилось, до сих пор под впечатлением.

----------


## June

Сейчас в свободное от работы время почитываю характерологию. Возможно, кто-нибудь ещё заинтересуется. Вот несколько ссылок:

М. Е. Бурно “О характерах людей.” Скачать файл в формате “doc” можно _здесь_, в формате html почитать _здесь_. Марк Евгеньевич в одной из работ охарактеризовал себя самого как дефензивного психопата (психастеника). Он увлечён проблемой психастении и описание именно этого типа характера, на мой взгляд, получилось у него лучше всего, потому что о себе писал. На ютубе можно найти видео с его участием. _Вот_, например, беседа с Гордоном и Рудневым:

А.П. Егидес. Cтарая книга, написанная в соавторстве с Н. Сугробовой: “Как научиться разбираться в людях”. Скачать в формате “pdf” можно _здесь_. Более свежий вариант “Как разбираться в людях, или Психологический рисунок личности”. Скачать файл в формате “doc” можно _здесь_. Мне, например, понравилось здесь описание истероидного характера.

Волков П. В. Разнообразие человеческих миров. Скачать файл в формате “doc” можно _здесь_, в формате html почитать _здесь_ (вероятно, укороченная версия).

В психоанализе и в когнитивной психотерапии описаны похожие типы личности. Например, гистрионный там – это истероидный здесь, обсессивно-компульсивный – ананкастический, избегающий – психастеноидный, шизоидный – он везде шизоидный. Плюс характерологии, на мой взгляд, в привязке характера к особенностям тела. Ни в психоанализе, ни в когнитивной психотерапии я такой привязки не встречал.

----------


## Unity

В данный момент, снова залипла на Кибалионе, древней книге о Главном. 
В частности, оная напомнила опять, что во Мироздании наличествует семь главенствующих принципов:

Принцип Ментализма: Всё есть Мысль (Разум). Вселенная представляет собой мысленный образ.
Согласно этому принципу всё, что существует в мире видимом и мирах невидимых, — есть мысленный образ Единого (Бога или Абсолюта - или как Вам нравится Это нарекать).

Принцип Соответствия (аналогии): Как вверху, так и внизу, как внизу, так и вверху.
Согласно этому принципу существует соответствие между различными плоскостями Бытия и жизни, всё подчинено единым законам, а потому подобно. Существует аналогия между жизнью мира видимого и миров невидимых, между жизнью микрокосма и макрокосма.

Принцип Вибрации: Ничто не покоится — всё движется, всё вибрирует.
Этот принцип объясняет, что различие между проявлениями бытия, таких как материя, энергия, разум и дух — лишь видоизменения одной первичной субстанции, «праматерии» — всё это различается лишь частотой своих вибраций.

Принцип Полярности: Всё двойственно, всё имеет полюса. Всё имеет свой антипод (свою противоположность), противоположности идентичны по природе, но различны в степени. Крайности сходятся. Все истины не что иное, как полуистины. Все парадоксы можно примирить.
Согласно этому принципу, тезис и антитезис идентичны по природе, но различны в степени, различны в своей полярности, имеют сдвиг фаз между собою в 180°.

Принцип Ритма: Всё течёт, всё втекает и вытекает, всё имеет свои приливы, всё поднимается и падает, маятникообразное колебание проявляется во всём. Мера колебания налево есть мера колебания направо. Ритмы компенсируются.
Этот принцип объясняет, что всё, что существует, никогда не пребывает в одном состоянии. Всё переходит из одного состояния в противоположное, и обратно.

Принцип Причины и Следствия: Каждая причина имеет своё следствие, каждое следствие имеет свою причину. Всё совершается в соответствии с законом. Случай есть не что иное, как имя закона, который не распознан. Существует много планов причинности, но ничто не ускользнёт от Закона.
Согласно этому закону случайностей нет, всё подчинено тому или иному закону, всё имеет свою причину. Но уровней причинности несколько, поскольку существует несколько планов бытия, и все они связаны Принципом Соответствия. Начало процесса на одном плане означает начало аналогичных процессов на других планах.

Принцип Рода: Род во всём — всё имеет свой Мужской и Женский принцип. Род проявляется во всех плоскостях.
Согласно этому принципу, все вещи содержат два начала: мужское и женское. Взаимодействие этих начал — причина любого творчества: физического, душевного или духовного.

Может быть, кому-то это будет также интересно.)
Ссылка только лишь одна, на оригинал: http://vmihail33.chat.ru/1.htm

----------


## inger

Забросила чтение в последнее время. Ничего не цепляет. Уже не знаю как себя заставить дочитать хоть одну книгу

----------


## June

Книга Волкова П. В., ссылку на которую я здесь приводил, показалась мне несколько анахроничной. Высказанные в ней идеи, вероятно, соответствуют идеям Эрнста Кречмера, творившего в первой половине прошлого века. Мне при прочтении бросилась в глаза, например, фраза «Если бы люди узнали меня таким, каков я есть, то не смогли бы принять и полюбить», приписанная шизоидному типу личности, хотя я много раз её встречал и точно знаю, что она соответствует избегающему (тревожному) расстройству личности, встречающемуся у людей с психастеническим характером. Однозначно не с шизоидным. Во времена Кречмера, действительно, ещё не было разделения на шизоидов и избегающих психастеноидов.

Понравилось мне у Волкова описание шизофрении (уточню – с шизоидным типом личности болезнь шизофрения никак не связана, у шизофреников тип личности чаще мозаический). Описание шизофрении оставило больше вопросов, чем дало ответов. Основу шизофрении, так называемый схизис (когда в голове человека без борьбы уживаются явные противоречия, типа ненавижу расизм и негров) можно легко обнаружить в рассуждениях минимум половины населения планеты, в то время как официальных шизофреников меньше одного процента. Второй диагностический критерий – галлюцинации – действительно, явление редкое, но совершенно непонятно, как оно выводится из схизиса и как с ним вообще связано. Заметил много общего в психиатрическом термине “шизофрения”, в описании психотического уровня нарушенности в психоанализе и в описании пограничного типа личности в когнитивной психотерапии (там тип личности тоже мозаический, состоящий из отдельных фрагментов других типов).

Недавно услышал упоминание одного мощного эндогенного (т.е. вырабатываемого нашим организмом) галлюциногена – диметилтриптамина (ДМТ). Узнал, что учёные пытались объяснить шизофрению эндогенной выработкой веществ, вызывающих галлюцинации. Мне идея показалась здравой, и я захотел почитать о проведённых исследованиях и сделанных выводах. В результате наткнулся на книгу некоего *_Рика Страссмана “ДМТ - Молекула Духа”_*. Честно говоря, я ожидал увидеть в ней краткое описание эксперимента, результаты и выводы, но книга оказалась многокилометровой простынёй типа – я набрал в шприц ДМТ и вдруг подумал, что очень давно не делал уколов, и стал волноваться по этому поводу, и дальше описание, как сильно он волновался и почему… а потом в дверь постучали, я вышел и начал разговаривать с тем, кто постучал… а потом вернулся в палату, и дальше подробное описание этой палаты, позы пациента и присутствовавших там людей.

Собственно, кроме многословности описания что ещё не понравилось: автор книги набирал для своего эксперимента исключительно торчков – т.е. тех, кто уже много раз курил ДМТ, употреблял ЛСД или принимал ДМТ внутрь в виде напитка аяуаска, а торчки – публика специфическая, не репрезентативная. Второе – публика была с западного побережья США, а мне хотелось бы узнать о галлюцинациях людей из других стран, людей с совершенно другой культурой. Например, многие подопытные видели клоунов – это характерно именно для галлюцинирующих американцев, или для всей популяции нашей планеты? И третье – это хорошо заметная предубеждённость автора исследования, считавшего, что галлюцинации, наблюдаемые пациентами под воздействием ДМТ, и есть реальность. Эта предубеждённость сильно повлияла и на выводы, и на саму методику проведения эксперимента. Я думаю, и на многокилометровость текста повлияла та же особенность автора. Человек описывает то, что видит, мельчайшие подробности, и доверяет тому, что видит, а не модели реальности, сформированной интегративной способностью психики из увиденного за долгие годы жизни. Тем не менее, книгу рекомендую к прочтению, для расширения кругозора.

PS: Цитата из книги: Опыт, переживаемый добровольцами, находящимися под сильным воздействием психоделиков, удивительно схож с опытом тех, кто практиковал традиционную восточную медитацию.

----------


## Unity

Вы прочли уже столько книг, посвященных психопатологии… 
Сделало ли это Вас хоть на грамм Счастливее, здоровей, осознанней?..
Или просто послужило «пищей размышлениям», новым, долгим, этаким бесцельным, если откровенно? Исцелили ли Вас книги, да-ровали ли Вам смелость претворять в реальность все те почти позабытые младые Мечты?
Если ответ отрицательный, то, прошу, поясните: каков в этом толк — в своё «загружать» сознание — 200-300 страниц — чьих-то… домыслов, идей и гипотез, порождённых кем-то подо вдохновением ото долгих наблюдений душевнобольных?
Это способ «убить время»? Попытка лучше понять себя и иных?

----------


## Unity

Рискну допустить, что счёт их идёт на десятки. Тысячи страниц, сотни человеко-часов времени и сил, тысячи мегакалорий, израсходованных мозгом на попытки выделить с них красную нить сути и сплести из множества подобных ниточек «ковёр» понимания, сложить эти элементы в одну лишь мозаику. 
Под «осознанностью» аз подразумеваю молчаливый разум, более ориентированный на непосредственное восприятие феноменов/фактов окружающей реальности, вовсе не на грёзы при любой возможности, в каждое доступное мгновение, когда можно отрешиться от реальности, бросить всё на самотёк ну и углубиться в недра «разговора»… с самим же собой. 
Книг было немало — только что же до сих пор, по-прежнему, препятствует Освобождению, Счастью?
Разве фолианты мудрецов се не освещают и не поясняют, как же починить свой разум, его «перепрограммировать», «очистить от вирусов» жутких заблуждений, неосознанно подхваченных нами в прошлом?
Книга за книгой, учёный за учёным, теория за теорией — но где же Исцеление?..
Не является ли привычка искать описание именно Своей патологии первейшим препятствием ко выздоровлению — поиск ключа «от Своих наручников» в руках незнакомцев?..

Диагноз — вряд ли кого радует. Но счастливее пациентов в последние дни делает одно: прекращение раздумий об Этом — что «…Вскоре смерть, отказ органов/систем, ужас и агония». Многие на смертном одре — выглядят «живее всех живых» — ибо изменяют фокус своего внимания, его переводя с раздумий и сожалений на Жизнь, впитывание каждого её мгновения — ибо, вправду, «перед смертью не надышишься» — и вид дней на календаре, считанных тех дней, что тебе остались на этой Земле — весьма мотивирует «искать просветление» — когда, если не теперь, не Здесь и Сейчас?..
Там я никого ни к чему не агитировал(а). Просто слушал(а) — мертвецы очень разговорчивы, они спешат оставить после себя хоть что-то, хотя бы след в памяти тех, кто их видел… 
И многие «завещали»: цени каждый миг, даже «меньше спи» — ибо на главное — всегда мало времени. 
P.S. Каков толк в врачах, кои не могут помочь, коль недуг запущен — ну и каков толк в строениях, кои словно свалка, куда общество сбрасывает тех, кои уже бесполезны и лишь доживают дни?
Думаю, смысл лишь в одном в таких заведениях: это последний шанс для людей обрести сознание и отбросить думы… 
Теперь или никогда.
У некоторых получается — и они умирают молча, с тихою улыбкою (видел фотографии). 
Не будь этих мест, где сами умирающие пытаются поддержать друг друга и сопроводить во последний путь — дома, в одиночестве и заброшенности — смерть таких людей была б куда боле драматичной. Бессмысленной, что ли… Без шанса на «покаяние» — перед самой Жизнью — за То, что прежде они… словно не жили. 
Спя, просыпаясь, питаясь, трудясь, развлекаясь, смотря кинофильмы, выращивая потомков (кои их бросают впоследствии, в самый важный миг), старея, болея — ну и неустанно мысля в любом промежутке — и тем упуская жизнь… 
О том сожалея после, когда уже ничего нельзя изменить, когда тело на плахе и Палач-Смерть уже занесла топор… 
Понимаете важность этого — ситуации и заведения, людей и поворотов судьбы, кои свели их вместе в одних стенах в последние дни?.. 
Это последний для человека шанс — начать Жить по-настоящему — пускай даже считанные часы до гибели… 
В этом толк подобных мест. Разбудить тех, коих прежде разбудить Судьбе, видимо, не удалось ничем… 
Понимание скорой своей смертности — мысли устраняет — и дарует шок. Пробел во мышлении. Проблеск чистого сознания. Это последний подарок Жизни для них — обрести глаза…

----------


## Unity

При всём уважении, но… коя же практическая польза ото «Понимания» — человека, коий более десятилетия борется «с внутренними демонами» — почти безуспешно, словно бы погрязнув в «позиционной войне»?..
Ну и толку с книги?.. Её написание дало Понимание разве её Автору, коий проводил исследования… Одному ему понятно — почему использовал каждое он слово на своих строках; что же было фактом, а что приукрашено?
Книга лишь, по сути, долгий Монолог — одного мыслителя — создавшего в своём представлении/в своём же мозгу некую Идею, Образ и Модель Реальности — но насколько подлинную?
Вы прочли немало — но состоянию Вашей души — да, не позавидуешь. Следовательно, толку в этом нет — в переборе тысяч страниц слов, сгенерированных кем-то… 
Они не меняют состояние Вашего сознания, ergo, они бесполезны. Просто истребленье времени.

----------


## Aare

Unity, вообще люди обычно понимают смысл написанного, понииают автора. И если книга хорошая, что-то для себя выносят, что им может, например, пригодиться в жизни или для понимая себя, других людей и окружающего мира.

----------


## June

Unity, я пас.

----------


## IWNFAMM

Михай Чиксентмихайи "Поток: психология оптимального переживания"

----------


## старый_параноик

Лет 10 назад познакомился с творчеством малоизвестного сетевого писателя Ю.Бригадира...прочёл его роман-автобиографию "Мезенцефалон"...весьма интересное чтиво, а так же "Сердце Анубиса" и "Нежить"...по последнему произведению, кстати, был снят фильм "Камень" с Сергеем Светлаковым в главной роли...должен сказать, что неплохо так снят.

----------


## microbe

Читал книги Пенроуза, Фейнмана, Лема, Кастанеда, Ошо и т.д.

----------


## June

> Я был несчастен, не зная почему.
> Но мне было восемнадцать лет, и я нашел объяснение.
> «Мир ужасен, — подумал я. — Люди пошлы. Их поступки комичны. Я не баран из этого стада».
> Над письменным столом я повесил четверостишие из Софокла:
> 
> Высший дар нерожденным быть,
> Если ж свет ты увидел дня —
> О, обратной стезей скорей
> В лоно вернись родное небытия.


 


> «…Я выхожу из дому, иду на улицу, тоскую и опять возвращаюсь домой. Зачем? Затем, чтоб хандрить…»[12]
> 
> (Шопен. Письма, 1830 г.)
> «Я не знал, куда деваться от тоски. Я сам не знал, откуда происходит эта тоска…»[13]
> 
> (Гоголь — матери, 1837 г.)
> «У меня бывают припадки такой хандры, что боюсь, что брошусь в море. Голубчик мой! Очень тошно…»[14]
> 
> (Некрасов — Тургеневу, 1857 г.)
> ...


 Перед восходом солнца. А он хорошо пишет.

----------


## brusnika

Люблю Айтматова.

----------


## DeaddyBear

Хочу посоветовать книгу "Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья" Йонге Мингьюра Ринпоче. Довольно интересное произведение. Хорошо описаны техники медитации, которые мне помогают уже несколько лет жить дальше.

----------


## Maximillian

Довольно интересная тема. Почерпнул парочку книг на заметку себе, прочту в ближайшее время, отпишусь. А в данный момент решил перечитать Вино из одуванчиков.

----------


## jozh

Спасибо за Ю. Бригадира! Очень хорош! Для тех, кто на том же уровне...

----------


## Wasted

> Спасибо за Ю. Бригадира! Очень хорош! Для тех, кто на том же уровне...


 Мне тоже понравилось, правда что он подшился в конце и его это типа держит, ну наивняк такой для массового читателя. А расписано здорово, красочно, познавательно.

----------


## jozh

"Ум обреченных" Веллера.
Всем суицидникам - читать и осмыслять - обязательно!

----------


## MaxiCo

Что-то про борьбу какого-то австрийского художника-неудачника.

----------


## Unity

Пелевин, последние книжек 10 - здорово лишают иллюзий. Искренне рекомендую.

----------


## MaxiCo

Мне ее сватали человека этак где-то четыре. Бернс Дэвид, Хорошее самочувствие, терапия настроений. Пересватываю всем желающим. Когнитивная терапия, слабо в этом разбираюсь, кажется, это бихевиористов тема. Основная идея - негативные эмоции есть отражение негативных мыслей (спорно, как на меня), меняешь мысли - изменяются эмоции. Что-то в духе вместо  _У меня проблема_  формулировать  _У меня нестандартная ситуация, требующая нешаблонных решений_.
  	Мне это напомнило древний баян: Вместо полторахи пива в забегаловке, закажите пинту эля в пабе. И вот вы уже не ханурик, а праздный эстет-джентльмен  :Smile: 
  	Вообще, как на меня, изложенное малополезно. Странная таблица оценки депрессии (хотя, может просто плохо переведено). Но спионерил оттуда пару мантр/методов. И узнал, что моя идея с пятиминутными делами - совсем не моя.
  	Короче, может кому поможет или интересно будет. Пересватываю. Знакомьтесь.

----------

